# Why is my puppy fluffy?



## bamababe (Apr 7, 2014)

I just adopted a what I was told "100% red nose pit" the owners needed to find a new home for her because the landlord didn't allow them to keep her. I don't think she's 100% pit...I didn't think pits were suppose to be fluffy? Is she a mix? Do pitbull's sometimes have a fluffy coat then get their short coat? I know this question sounds ignorant but I've never had a pitbull puppy, we rescued our pittie and he was a yr old already.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

well, best way to think of it.... if u didnt get a pedigree from a reputable kennel club, then u wont ever know what u have. "100% red nose pit" means nothing. red nose is simply that, the color of the nose. not a type, not a bloodline. i know puppies tend to have a softer/thicker coat. but either way, i suggest u enjoy ur pup cuz she is cute as a button!!!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

There is no such thing as a "100% red nose pit." Pittie? WTH? It is a pity that people like you use all those generic and cheap names for the American (pit) Bull Terrier. 

There are no "pitbulls" either, as that word refers to a variety of mixed bully looking breeds today, thanks to lame back yard breeders. 

Looks like a mix to me. Only way to get a real ApBT is to earn money and buy a real one. The real ones don;t come free.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with the above, however that puppy does have a much fuzzier coat than normal so yes, to me it definitely looks mixed.


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Goemon said:


> *There is no such thing as a "100% red nose pit." Pittie? WTH? It is a pity that people like you use all those generic and cheap names for the American (pit) Bull Terrier. *
> 
> There are no "pitbulls" either, as that word refers to a variety of mixed bully looking breeds today, thanks to lame back yard breeders.
> 
> Looks like a mix to me. Only way to get a real ApBT is to earn money and buy a real one. The real ones don;t come free.


And it's people like YOU who prevent good hearted rescuers from being comfortable posting here. Lighten up.

I almost didn't join this forum because of you & others who jump on people like us, who have rescued a "mutt" from a shelter or rescue group for calling our dogs "pits" when they don't come with papers. I'm sorry, I'm not claiming to have a top-of-the-line, papered APBT and neither is the OP, but when we have been told we are adopting a "pitbull" and accept the responsibility and stigmas that come with that name, then come here looking for camaraderie and advice, we do not deserve to be jumped on for using a commonly used term such as "pittie". It is used in the rescue groups all the time, I assume to soften the image a bit. It is a term of affection towards the dogs; if you don't like it, don't use it and ignore it when others do.

If your kind of attitude is acceptable toward new members for such an innocent remark, then maybe I'll rejoin the rest of the lurkers looking for info when I have a specific question, and go join another forum better suited toward our "pittie mutts".


----------



## bamababe (Apr 7, 2014)

Goemon said:


> There is no such thing as a "100% red nose pit." Pittie? WTH? It is a pity that people like you use all those generic and cheap names for the American (pit) Bull Terrier.
> 
> There are no "pitbulls" either, as that word refers to a variety of mixed bully looking breeds today, thanks to lame back yard breeders.
> 
> Looks like a mix to me. Only way to get a real ApBT is to earn money and buy a real one. The real ones don;t come free.


I don't appreciate you jumping on me the way you did. I didn't use this term (100% red pit), the people I got the puppy from did I just posted it because that's what they told me. I use the term "pittie" in affection towards the dog, I know that's not their actual names or what they are really called! I have a blue pitbull I rescued from a neglect situation, he's the first pitbull I've ever owned. I don't know anything about them which is why I joined this forum to learn and get information. If that's a crime then like MtnMama said I will keep to myself and just lurk with everyone else rather than get jumped on for asking a simple question.


----------



## bamababe (Apr 7, 2014)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> well, best way to think of it.... if u didnt get a pedigree from a reputable kennel club, then u wont ever know what u have. "100% red nose pit" means nothing. red nose is simply that, the color of the nose. not a type, not a bloodline. i know puppies tend to have a softer/thicker coat. but either way, i suggest u enjoy ur pup cuz she is cute as a button!!!


I will def, enjoy her she's absolutely precious. I was just wondering if she was actually a pitbull or more a mix, like I said I've never had a pit puppy so I don't know what their fur looks like when they are young.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ok... lets get off the personal pointing finger thing here on both sides and back to the puppy. we are all here for the love of the breed. wether it be the performance old blood or the rescued pups that get called "pit bulls". 

G... i agree. i hate the term "pittie" but i do have a brainset where i can let it slide and provide the correct term while keeping things friendly.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Try not to take offense guys, I know its hard but you will learn a lot here. Trust me on that. I don't think he is personally attacking you but just correcting the terms people are using today.

OP your pup is adorable!!  stick around.


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Oops... I went off on little tirade there and completely forgot to mention how adorable your puppy is. Sorry bamababe! She is a sweet little thing... lol What did you name her?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

bamababe said:


> I don't appreciate you jumping on me the way you did. I didn't use this term (100% red pit), the people I got the puppy from did I just posted it because that's what they told me. I use the term "pittie" in affection towards the dog, I know that's not their actual names or what they are really called! I have a blue pitbull I rescued from a neglect situation, he's the first pitbull I've ever owned. I don't know anything about them which is why I joined this forum to learn and get information. If that's a crime then like MtnMama said I will keep to myself and just lurk with everyone else rather than get jumped on for asking a simple question.


There ARE NO BLUE PITBULLS. Blues aren't pit dogs, and the only pit dogs there ever were are ApBT's.

Don;t believe a thing you hear in modern society.

I say it to help you, not ruffle your feathers.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

What a cute little thing! As stated, no way to be 100%. More than likely a mix especially if the previous owner or breeder was saying red nose as though it is a breed. There is a lot of great information here on the forum. I do hope you stick around and read up and try not to get your feather ruffled  We're here to help the best we can. Enjoy your puppy. What is her name? I hope you update with pics as she grows also. Many here love to see progression threads as they mature.


----------



## bamababe (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm sorry I just felt like it was a little bit much, I'm new that's why I joined to ask and learn. From what I know and have googled my boy is a "blue pit" that's what everyone calls him so that's all I know to call him even if he is a mutt. I'm sorry the word "pittie" bothers so much, I only use it as an affectionate term...I love my dog whether he be a "real pitbull" or not. and I love this little girl just the same whether she be a mix or not. I will definitely make a thread for her and her updates. Still debating on names at the moment.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is cute..i would refer to him as a bully mix(unless you have a pedigree) if he was my boy...

There is blue American Bullies.


----------



## bamababe (Apr 7, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> He is cute..i would refer to him as a bully mix(unless you have a pedigree) if he was my boy...
> 
> There is blue American Bullies.


we rescued him so no pedigree but I will do that instead of referring to him as a pit.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

bamababe said:


> I'm sorry I just felt like it was a little bit much, I'm new that's why I joined to ask and learn. From what I know and have googled my boy is a "blue pit" that's what everyone calls him so that's all I know to call him even if he is a mutt. I'm sorry the word "pittie" bothers so much, I only use it as an affectionate term...I love my dog whether he be a "real pitbull" or not. and I love this little girl just the same whether she be a mix or not. I will definitely make a thread for her and her updates. Still debating on names at the moment.


The ApBT breed suffers because people mislabel their dogs.

When people have mixes, it is best for them to say mix breed, and not call them a "pit." 
The ApBT suffers when a mix bites, but is not even an ApBT.

My disgust is not at you...but low life breeders who do it all for money, and don't know anything they are talking about.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Better off in the long run. I rescued my boy too..on his vet papers they list him as Pit Bull/ Mix which I wish they had not. When people ask what my dog is I just say I am not sure I rescued him. He is just my mutt.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah i have a big blue monster i adopted from a shelter. i too thought he was a "pit bull" till i learned better. i call him what he is (a mutt) and i try to spread the knowledge that i have aquired since i got him. thats all we are trying to get across here


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Cute dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

bully mix, pit bull mix are the same thing. American Staffordshire Terriers are Blue, many people consider AST to be the same genetically as the APBT. (I do not, I feel the AST is their own breed) AST can be blue. People/rescues/BYB who typically use pit bull or pittie or pibble are describing a dog based off looks alone. My dog is a mutt. There is nothing wrong with mutts. I also disagree, there are pit bulls. pitbull, nope they dont exist, but the pit bull,like there are labs and chows and rotties and dobies, should be used as a nickname of a breed. When laws and the media started using it as a type that's when it became an issue. When people started to look at a dog and feel they could predict a behavior from what the dog looks like alone, that's what the problem is. Calling your dog the nickname of a breed when you really have no clue what breed it may or may not be doesn't help you, your dog or anyone else and people just want you to understand. 

As far as the play on words, I don't want people to think my dog is a bully, because society is on this whole thing about bullies being bad. I dont call my dog a pittie cause it makes people think of Pity and I dont want people to pity my dog. Pibble, pittie who cares, its better than calling their dogs a pit bull IMO since pittie and pibble aren't dog breeds but the pit bull is, the American Pit Bull Terrier. 

I love my dog, but I don't pretend he is something he isn't. My Gargamel is a dog. When people press me, he is a mutt. When I am pressed even more he is a dog that the media and some in society would label incorrectly as a pit bull. Why society needs dogs to fall into a breed category is what I ponder more than those who like to spread knowledge about the correct way to use terms that are traditionally current day abused and not used correctly. 

Your pup is adorable. please don't lurk and please stay involved, would love to see your pup grow. ask questions, speak your mind and try not to take shit personally or get offended. you need to have a thick skin to own a dog most people would consider pit bull, bully mix or pibble so get used to it with people on your side so when the crazy haters come at you, it wont be such a shock


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would call it a mix and in the eyes of the general public you may have better reception using the term bully breed mix then pit mix, but alot of people do go by image and what they think looks like a pit bull. It is a cute pup , welcome to the forum , looking forward to more pics.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

I absolutely agree with Ames, Goemon and several others. You have an adorable mixed pup on your hands. However, that is what I would refer to it as, a mixed breed dog. The real 'pit bull' (APBT) is endangered because everyone and their brother and sister thinks they adopted a pit bull from the shelter or buy one from a byb and then the dog bites a child and the media reports it as a pit bull because that's what the owner said it was... and then BSL is passed in another city against an endangered breed that the owner didn't even have to begin with.

There is nothing wrong with calling your pup an old fashion mutt. All mutt means is 'unknown pedigree'. Since without papers, its impossible to tell what it is exactly. Heck he could be a Chow Lab mix for all we know.

I am not saying all this to bash you, or shelters, or for anyone to take it personal. But to educate you. Unless you spend money and get a pedigree with your pup, do not refer to it as a breed. I don't even care if you have a Lab or a German Shepherd Dog or a Rottie. If you don't have a Pedigree, they are all mutts.

And before you argue that, here is the reason why. Because there are so many mixes out there that do resemble pure bred dogs. 

Again, enjoy your puppy and love it. But please do not refer to it as a pit. There is only one pit bull (Pit Dog). The American Pit Bull Terrier.









This is Exactly what I am talking about. You see this Black and Tan dog and the first thing you think is Rottie, right?
Wrong. This dog is Pure Bred Sorrells APBT off the Tatonka Yard. Her name is Tatonka's Yuengling.


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

MtnMama said:


> And it's people like YOU who prevent good hearted rescuers from being comfortable posting here. Lighten up.
> 
> I almost didn't join this forum because of you & others who jump on people like us, who have rescued a "mutt" from a shelter or rescue group for calling our dogs "pits" when they don't come with papers. I'm sorry, I'm not claiming to have a top-of-the-line, papered APBT and neither is the OP, but when we have been told we are adopting a "pitbull" and accept the responsibility and stigmas that come with that name, then come here looking for camaraderie and advice, we do not deserve to be jumped on for using a commonly used term such as "pittie". It is used in the rescue groups all the time, I assume to soften the image a bit. It is a term of affection towards the dogs; if you don't like it, don't use it and ignore it when others do.
> 
> If your kind of attitude is acceptable toward new members for such an innocent remark, then maybe I'll rejoin the rest of the lurkers looking for info when I have a specific question, and go join another forum better suited toward our "pittie mutts".


You're exactly right...just ignore that guy, he "attacked" me like the first day that I joined this forum...he's so worried about minor things like the words pit and pittie, he should be worried more about more important things concerning this breed.


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

But anywho...yes the puppy looks mixed to me too...he's cute thought!


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Alapaha_Bully said:


> You're exactly right...just ignore that guy, he "attacked" me like the first day that I joined this forum...he's so worried about minor things like the words pit and pittie, he should be worried more about more important things concerning this breed.


I've been reading the forums for a couple weeks now, he's actually quite knowledgeable and seems to be a pretty good guy, he's just rude sometimes. In my experience, sometimes people like him don't realize they're being rude when they've got good intentions.

What's difficult for us, the people rescuing from shelters or groups, is that our dogs are labeled before we ever get them as "pitbulls". They already have that listed as their breed (I know, incorrectly) before we ever get our hands on them. The group I rescued from actually asked me what I'd like to list him as on the adoption papers. I think we ended up calling Pobs a "boxer mix" so my home owners insurance wouldn't drop me if they saw his paperwork, but that's not right either. Vets are pretty good about calling them whatever you want, but what do we call them when we are pushed for a label? "Mutt" is absolutely not an acceptable answer on vet paperwork or county papers when applying for a license. They require a predominant breed. I understand ApBT's get a bad rap when they are listed as the predominant breed in a dog bite case, but what are we, as rescue owners suppose to do? I kind of feel like I'm chasing my own tail on this one...

And to bring it back to the puppy so we're not hijacking this thread...

My daughters and I are dying to know what her name will be! lol
Bamababe, any ideas yet? What's her personality like?
I think more pictures are in order so we can help you out on this...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

MtnMama said:


> I've been reading the forums for a couple weeks now, he's actually quite knowledgeable and seems to be a pretty good guy, he's just rude sometimes. In my experience, sometimes people like him don't realize they're being rude when they've got good intentions.
> 
> What's difficult for us, the people rescuing from shelters or groups, is that our dogs are labeled before we ever get them as "pitbulls". They already have that listed as their breed (I know, incorrectly) before we ever get our hands on them. The group I rescued from actually asked me what I'd like to list him as on the adoption papers. I think we ended up calling Pobs a "boxer mix" so my home owners insurance wouldn't drop me if they saw his paperwork, but that's not right either. Vets are pretty good about calling them whatever you want, but what do we call them when we are pushed for a label? "Mutt" is absolutely not an acceptable answer on vet paperwork or county papers when applying for a license. They require a predominant breed. I understand ApBT's get a bad rap when they are listed as the predominant breed in a dog bite case, but what are we, as rescue owners suppose to do? I kind of feel like I'm chasing my own tail on this one...
> 
> ...


i know this struggle. My Odin was a shelter dog, a "pit bull" of course. he was in a "pit bull boot camp" put on by my local big name rescue. its a good program actually. gives the "pit bulls" extra hands on training so they are more adoptable. anyways, his vet papers say "pit bull" of course. however, when he got his AKC Canine Good Citizen Award... i was able to list him as an American Mixed Breed... so thats what i did. maybe, when i find my new vet i will find an option along those lines. but ur right, sometimes people dont accept mutt.


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> i know this struggle. My Odin was a shelter dog, a "pit bull" of course. he was in a "pit bull boot camp" put on by my local big name rescue. its a good program actually. gives the "pit bulls" extra hands on training so they are more adoptable. anyways, his vet papers say "pit bull" of course. however, when he got his AKC Canine Good Citizen Award... i was able to list him as an *American Mixed Breed*... so thats what i did. maybe, when i find my new vet i will find an option along those lines. but ur right, sometimes people dont accept mutt.


Awesome! I would love for that to be an option on all paperwork.


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

bamababe said:


> I'm sorry I just felt like it was a little bit much, I'm new that's why I joined to ask and learn. From what I know and have googled my boy is a "blue pit" that's what everyone calls him so that's all I know to call him even if he is a mutt. I'm sorry the word "pittie" bothers so much, I only use it as an affectionate term...I love my dog whether he be a "real pitbull" or not. and I love this little girl just the same whether she be a mix or not. I will definitely make a thread for her and her updates. Still debating on names at the moment.


Very handsome boy! Just so that you know, blue is just that, the color of the dog...not a type or bloodline of the APBT. Lots of byb's use the terms blue nose and red nose as if it's a specific breed or bloodline just to get uneducated people to buy their dogs.


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

bamababe said:


> we rescued him so no pedigree but I will do that instead of referring to him as a pit.


The red puppy looks a lot like a Staffordshire bull terrier IMO...he's adorable!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Very cute pup and welcome! Click on Unipitahoulacorn in my signature for a good read about mutt vs pure


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Cute pup, but yes both of your dogs are of mixed breeds. I have one too, no shame in my game. There are some awesome looking mutts on this forum and amazing apbt's also. Enjoy.


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

MtnMama said:


> I've been reading the forums for a couple weeks now, he's actually quite knowledgeable and seems to be a pretty good guy, he's just rude sometimes. In my experience, sometimes people like him don't realize they're being rude when they've got good intentions.
> 
> What's difficult for us, the people rescuing from shelters or groups, is that our dogs are labeled before we ever get them as "pitbulls". They already have that listed as their breed (I know, incorrectly) before we ever get our hands on them. The group I rescued from actually asked me what I'd like to list him as on the adoption papers. I think we ended up calling Pobs a "boxer mix" so my home owners insurance wouldn't drop me if they saw his paperwork, but that's not right either. Vets are pretty good about calling them whatever you want, but what do we call them when we are pushed for a label? "Mutt" is absolutely not an acceptable answer on vet paperwork or county papers when applying for a license. They require a predominant breed. I understand ApBT's get a bad rap when they are listed as the predominant breed in a dog bite case, but what are we, as rescue owners suppose to do? I kind of feel like I'm chasing my own tail on this one...
> 
> ...


I agree that he seems knowledgeable about certain subjects, however it's hard to take his advice or communicate with him due to the way he delivers his knowledge and advice.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Even though my call name is PerfectPit. I refer to my boy as a rescue bully when speaking of him to other's. He was dropped off at my house and the owner never returned. He rescued me and I rescued him  At the time we rescued each other. BSL was big in my area, my vet was worried of the stigma so he registered him as a boxer mix (not to say that is correct) He just stated we would never know what he really was because he didn't have papers. No matter what we call him, he comes to me happily and he is loved. Love yours and teach it right and you both will go far.


----------



## bamababe (Apr 7, 2014)

MtnMama said:


> I've been reading the forums for a couple weeks now, he's actually quite knowledgeable and seems to be a pretty good guy, he's just rude sometimes. In my experience, sometimes people like him don't realize they're being rude when they've got good intentions.
> 
> What's difficult for us, the people rescuing from shelters or groups, is that our dogs are labeled before we ever get them as "pitbulls". They already have that listed as their breed (I know, incorrectly) before we ever get our hands on them. The group I rescued from actually asked me what I'd like to list him as on the adoption papers. I think we ended up calling Pobs a "boxer mix" so my home owners insurance wouldn't drop me if they saw his paperwork, but that's not right either. Vets are pretty good about calling them whatever you want, but what do we call them when we are pushed for a label? "Mutt" is absolutely not an acceptable answer on vet paperwork or county papers when applying for a license. They require a predominant breed. I understand ApBT's get a bad rap when they are listed as the predominant breed in a dog bite case, but what are we, as rescue owners suppose to do? I kind of feel like I'm chasing my own tail on this one...
> 
> ...


We decided to name her Kiyah  (sorry been out of the loop)
she's very fiesty, she's a biter so we need to work on that really bad, my son and I are all beat up from her biting. she's very in your face here I am I'm not afraid of you lol so we gotta work on that too. After looking at her for a while she reminds me of our Shiba Inu that passed away when she was a puppy so I wonder if she might be mixed with Shiba, the vet wonders if she might be mixed with Shar Pei.


----------



## bamababe (Apr 7, 2014)

Alapaha_Bully said:


> Very handsome boy! Just so that you know, blue is just that, the color of the dog...not a type or bloodline of the APBT. Lots of byb's use the terms blue nose and red nose as if it's a specific breed or bloodline just to get uneducated people to buy their dogs.


I know it's just the color but from now on they will just be mutts since I don't want any issues. I LOVE MY MUTTS!!:love2:


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Kiyah is a pretty name! I love it.  I hope she brings you many years of happiness. And I hate those darn puppy teeth! LOL But she will shed them soon and get her adult teeth.


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

bamababe said:


> We decided to name her Kiyah  (sorry been out of the loop)
> she's very fiesty, she's a biter so we need to work on that really bad, my son and I are all beat up from her biting. she's very in your face here I am I'm not afraid of you lol so we gotta work on that too. After looking at her for a while she reminds me of our Shiba Inu that passed away when she was a puppy so I wonder if she might be mixed with Shiba, the vet wonders if she might be mixed with Shar Pei.


Aww.. Kiyah's a great name!!!

I can totally sympathize with the puppy teeth right now... I was playing with my sister's 4 month old GSD puppy this afternoon and he missed the frisbee & got my forearm instead. Those puppy teeth are SHARP!!! He drew blood in two spots from that one little oopsie...

It will be interesting to see what she grows into. Keep posting pics!


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone posted "There are no "pitbulls" either, as that word refers to a variety of mixed bully looking breeds today"... which means anyone regular in society will call any bully looking dog a "pitbull", right? APBT enthusiasts will argue the point, which I can understand, but "if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck". Shelters just guess about breeds, It's awesome that you did rescue. She's nice and healthy looking from the pic. Call her whatever you want, but not pure bred. Good luck and train hard.


----------



## hallkemar (May 11, 2014)

ACCEPT the fact that you were ripped off...theres no such thing as a 100% anything.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

hallkemar said:


> ACCEPT the fact that you were ripped off...theres no such thing as a 100% anything.


Not sure how they were ripped off when it was a rescue adoption...


----------



## bamababe (Apr 7, 2014)

hallkemar said:


> ACCEPT the fact that you were ripped off...theres no such thing as a 100% anything.


Not sure what you're talking about but okay.

in other news unfortunately we no longer have kiyah as she was stolen. My son recently learned how to open doors and he let her out a couple weeks ago. We were told they saw a green jeep pick her up and we haven't seen her since. We have checked craigslist and all the other yard sale pages out here. She had her collar on with tags so whoever took her obviously had no intention of giving her back. So we have lost our little Kiyah. I just hope she is in good hands and they are treating her like the little princess she is.


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

my cousin had a blue dog once who was the size of an apbt she was the same size as my pit bull just blue so I believe some pit bulls can be blue it all depends on their genetics and I know tons of registered apbt that are blue and I don't mean the overly large ones ones that are average size of an apbt but that's just me,


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

and sorry to hear about your dog


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That's horrible news. So sorry

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------

